

Former Lyft Exec Denies Taking Confidential Data with Him to Uber - ctwy
http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/06/vanderzanden-strikes-back/

======
ctwy
I'm curious as to how this will play out. The complaint seems pretty specific.
I imagine that Dropbox will have excellent records of when any files were
added, accessed, or deleted.

